# Supplemental Income Ideas



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't have the knowledge or experience to contribute much to prepping questions, but this is something I can throw out there to maybe help a prepper or two.

I was thrown into the position of being sole provider for a while, and it took a lot of scrambling to find ways to work from home because our local job economy is nonexistent. None of these are scams or schemes and come from my own personal experience and none of them require up front investments - just a computer and Internet.

*Search Engine Rating*
There are three main companies that contract for the major search engines (Google and Bing). They hire human raters to evaluate web pages for relevancy to a search term. Some have other projects but that's the part I have experience in. They require you to sign a nondisclosure agreement so I can't talk about the work or pay specifically; just point you to their sites where you can apply.

https://www.leapforceathome.com/qrp/public/jobs/list
I worked for Leapforce first, for probably a year or so. There was plentiful work and unless they've changed, they allow you to work full time.

Careers - Lionbridge Technologies
I work for Lionbridge now and am overall fairly satisfied. You can only work part time here, but I find that I enjoy the work far more than I did for LF. When I first applied, I found their job listings confusing and just emailed them - they sent me an application link for the correct job.

Appen Careers - Appen
I have never worked for ABH but have a friend who does and he says they're great at communicating and put a lot of time and effort into training their workers.

If you are familiar with search engines and have a fairly analytical mind, you can do these jobs. They all have very stringent quality standards and it's not unheard of to be let go with no notice. I don't depend on the income but use it while I've got it.  Feel free to PM me for more info, but do look at their websites first to see what they have to say.

*Writing*
There is _so much_ money to be made in freelance writing if you're willing to put the time and effort into it. To get started, you can work for content mills that do the marketing for you and pay a small price per word for the work you do. The articles you write at these places are not creatively satisfying really, because they're keyword stuffed for business content sites. Expect to write 100 articles on "bankruptcy attorney los angeles" or some such nonsense. That being said, there is decent money if you can type fast and have high school English proficiency. (I've also hired writers from these places, and I contest that fact, because I've received some really crummy stuff  )

Textbroker
This is my favorite. They have a lot of writer-friendly features that make it easy to grow your own writing business and they have better volume than the others.

The Content Authority
TCA pays terribly to start but you can go up quickly to a livable rate and they also ghostwrite ebooks so you can get some larger jobs.

Content Marketing Software | Writer Marketplace
You can find some incredibly good (for these types of sites) paying gigs here, but they get snapped up very quickly.

There are a ton of content mills but you need to research each one because some are scams. The three I linked are legit. I've never not been paid. TB pays weekly even, so it's not a bad idea to sign up and jump on there any time cash is tight and you need a boost.

I made some decent money writing for clients when I had the time. Once hubs left for work I quit writing because I had no time, but I built a portfolio website with writing samples and then advertised in several cities on Craigslist. I charged far above what the content mills pay and got to pick and choose my projects.

*Kindle*
I saved the best for last. Really, there are few online business models so easy and instantly successful as writing books for Kindle. I don't market or spend any time -- that is, no time at all, ever -- on my books once they're published and I make a few hundred a month. My smallest books are something like 20 pages and still sell. I don't calculate my income based on monthly but in how much time and cost I've invested in each book. I have one dud but the rest are giving me a return so far of $35-$100/hour for the time I spent writing them, and the income continues. If you can write at all, do some serious looking into Kindle. I'll help if I can.

Anyway, I know there are some folks on here who need some options. They won't necessarily get you rich (except Kindle) but they can add a decent sum to put toward prepping or whatever.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What a great post. Since I only work 5 hrs a day (teaching) this is really helpful. I'll be checking some links out this weekend.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, indie. You have hit on a topic that may interest many here on the forums. Topics like yours makes this website a real winner. Thanks again.


----------



## freynolds (Nov 23, 2013)

I know a guy who basically took his interests and made them into some part-time income on the web, a lot like what you mentioned in your first post, but instead of doing work for others, he used those resources to make his own stuff like www.gunsafereviewscenter.com and a couple others I can't remember off the top of my head. They're all about things he works with on the daily basis too, so it's not like a whole new venture or anything. He said he does ok, nothing to retire on or live off of, but a little extra pocket lining. It's pretty well done imo, too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've built several websites and make a small income from them, but in my experience, they take a whole lot of work to see a decent income from. Unless you find a very tight niche topic, you're competing with some big names that have major cash to throw at marketing. If you do have a good niche though, there is money to be made but websites take regular, consistent work for months before they start paying off.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Info Indie.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I did enjoy the tip. I have written a little in the past but never even a small book. This is something to consider.

My plan is to be a repair shop. For instance many apartment complexes hire maintenance more for working cheap than experience. I would contract with a few to fix thinks like stoves and dishwashers. I used to fix theatrical lights on the side too. I could still do that also. I'm pretty decent at fixing things. Usually any household device, if it can be fixed I can. Not always but more often than not. The only talent I had that I can think of that took a nose dive is A/C repair. The technology has changed by leaps and bounds since I last did it. That was Late 70's, early 80's.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Curious about the kindle option. Is there a substantial cost to putting a book on there up front?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Amazon has made it so easy to publish via Kindle that literally anyone can do it - you only need very basic computer knowledge to get your book up and running. I prefer to write in Word but there are two free programs you can download that will perfectly format your book and save it in a format that you just upload to Amazon without any special steps. I buy my covers from Fiverr.com and pay an extra $5 to get a stock photo, so the total cost outlay for my books is $10. I could go on and on for days about how awesome Kindle is. :lol:

I think a repair shop is a great idea. As the economy slumps, more people opt to repair than buy new, also, so you could easily grow a business of that type even in bad times.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The idea form me was supplemental retirement income but yeah, that would work too. I don't know though if I would want a full time business


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Curious about the kindle option. Is there a substantial cost to putting a book on there up front?


My post overlapped your reply, but let me summarize it a little better for your question.

You can use Word, which is costly unless you have it, or download Calibre and Sigil to write and format your book. They're both free and can handle image formatting better than Word so if your book is pic heavy, that might be a better option. If you know any HTML, you can also hand code your formatting options but you don't have to.

So once your book is written, the only cost you have is getting a cover. You can spend hundreds, even thousands, but I get good results from my $10 investment on Fiverr. Amazon does not charge for publishing but they take a commission out, which is based on your book's selling price. They want you to charge at least $2.99 per book so if your book is $2.99 or higher (up to some ridiculously high limit I can't remember but you'd never charge that much anyway so it doesn't matter), you get 70% royalties. If it $.99 (the minimum) to $2.98, you only get 35%. Also, there is a delivery fee which is based on file size. I don't remember what it is but it's nominal.

Royalties are paid at the end of the following month, so say you publish in December, you won't get paid for those until the last few days of January.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Indie - 

Over the next year or so, I see a whole bunch of new Kindle books showing up in the prepper fiction genre from all the guys at Prepper Forums.  It is actually something Mrs Inor and I have talked about doing (not with Kindle though).


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I see one of those in my future, but I'm content in the world of non fiction for now. Sells better anyway, although I do think there is a gaping hole in offerings for prepper fiction. Anyone writes one, I'll edit it for free because I'm cheap and hate paying for books.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That's helpful. I've never sold a book but written plenty I just share with family.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> That's helpful. I've never sold a book but written plenty I just share with family.


You should try one out on Amazon and see how it does!

On that note, I would caution anyone publishing on Kindle to edit, edit and then edit some more. After that, sweet talk friends and family into proofing it for you too. You might be surprised at how grammatical errors can tank the ratings on Amazon - folks are ruthless there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> That's helpful. I've never sold a book but written plenty I just share with family.


Heck, let me know and I will be your first customer.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

*Thanks*



inceptor said:


> Heck, let me know and I will be your first customer.


That's kind but I'm told I'm full of minutia....I like details what can I say!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Another good income opportunity in this tech age is apps such as Gigwalk. I've downloaded it but haven't applied for a gig yet. Basically companies ask you to do stuff for them. One of the ones I've been eyeing up recently is for Bing. They'll actually pay you $5 to walk into a business, take 3 pictures inside and another 2 outside, and then sending it back to them so they can update information in review type features they have.

Other ones companies will pay you to go to a store where their product is sold and take pictures to make sure they are getting what their contract states (minimum length of shelving, location, etc).

This one only really makes sense if you live in a decently populated area, but I'm really considering trying it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't possibly be as bad as Rawles. And even if you are, he has a heckuva following. Look at Jean Auel, too. She would fill pages and pages on the description of one geographic area but her books are almost classics now and get rave reviews.



Ripon said:


> That's kind but I'm told I'm full of minutia....I like details what can I say!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Great post!! I have always liked to do a few things on the side to make some extra cash. When I was in Florida, I was actually consulting. Per my screename. As long as you are experienced, you would be surprised at the people that will pay to get some info. Stuff like firearms training,survival techniques and gardening. A lot of doctors,lawyers and big time execs. are book smart but don't know shit about survival. I was making quite a bit $200 to $1000 a week at times. Here in Montana I am so far out and we don't have the big cities to draw from so I'm not doin it much here except for a little online. I even have a few from Florida that came out here to do a few things and I made some cash from that..
We have a blog we started about leaving Fl and coming here. It's startin to get some traffic and I have had all kind of stuff "donated" for reviews and stuff. I am talking in the thousands of dollars..

On top of that, we have a small clothing line BeachKowboy/Beach Kowgirl we started. It is still pretty small although we are in about a dozen stores right now. The avatar is our logo. We will be on Television pretty soon. A network picked us up for an episode and if it works out, they say it could become regular. It is about someone that leaves their life in the city and leaves to follow their dream somewhere else. They are going to advertise Beach Kowboy/BKG and also our hunting outfitter company. Plus pay us a little. So hopefully it will put us in the big leagues with the clothing line. Check out Beach Kowboy on Facebook if ya want...

There are just so many different things you can do to make money. You just have to find something you LIKE and it is all cake after that. It's hard to beat making money from something you like. I have always been that way, always tryin to find a way to make money from my hobbies..lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My wife has 4 books published and we recently put them on amazon in digital format. Her sales went up ten fold on amazon in ebook format. That isn't saying much as her royalties are about $200 per month but that is a bunch better than her previous publisher.

I would be interested in links to your other works, I have been messing around with a fiction novel on my computer, I am interested it links to your successful works.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Have you tried Smashwords, MR? They syndicate to Apple, Sony and a handful of other small vendors. I've been meaning to try it out but never get around to it. Tweaking the keywords can help improve sales. I use the Google Keyword Tool to research search volume for different keywords related to my book until I find some that have both decent volume on Google and few results on Amazon. Also, using all seven of the keywords you're allowed can help too.

My books are under my real name, which is a unique one, and I'm not willing to lose my anonymity. I hope you understand.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It is amazing at what you can do online to make money..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Indie, thank you so much for the ideas. These are some very good option!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

If you have a little time and can provide good content. Affiliate marketing can pay pretty good. Right now I have 7 websites up and running and they are making a decent income..I am by no means a guru,actually a newbie but am liking it very much..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

A few other ways to make extra cash are by taking surveys. My fiance takes them a few times a day. She doesn't get rich by any means but makes a hundred bucks or so a month in cash and another few hundred in "points" where she gets gift cards and shit. She hasn't paid for a pair of jeans or boots in over a year and a few other things like restaurant gift cards.. I will add a few links below. Whenever you click on a link or if you go with any of these companies, I will be paid a small percentage as well. That is where my affiliate marketing comes in. It is just internet marketing. Where almost every company onthe net will pay you a percentage or if you post a link of theirs and someone clicks on it. It's usually only .05-$3 a click but can add up. Plus if you send them someone that buys their product you can make upwards of %50 or more on commission. I try to spend a few hours a day on it and I have started making almost as much as what the ranch pays me. If anyone is interested, shoot me a pm or email me. I will add a few links as examples. Remember, if you click on em I get paid. I only recommend shit I would or have paid for or used myself..This is not a get rich quick thing. You have to spend time online. I try to do a few hours a day at least and spent like 18hrs yesterday and have been on here most of today. Just start a few twitter/facebook and pinterest accounts. Start getting followers and build a following and recommend something to them every now and then. Stuff that is already int he conversation. Say you are talking about backpacks or bob or something. Add a link from your affiliate account and if anyone click on it you get a few cents and if they but it you make a commission. It is easier than it sounds. Check out most any website where you usually buy something, odds are at the bottom. There is an affiliate tab. That is where you go and you can get paid to sell their stuff. Start a website or a blog and talk about and review things.

A lot of places will donate shit if you have a decent site or blog. You get to keep the product and then get paid when someone buys their product you reviewed on your site. It is a win win. Since I started our blog, we have received quite a bit of stuff. Like an Excalibur dehydrator $499 Blendtec blender over $1000 spices from thespicehouse.com $200,over $1000 in custom knives from Kim Breed, ,several cases of Mountain House dried foods,several sets of shades from Revision Military and a set of Toyo MT 35x18x12.50 for our Jeep. Plus several thousand dollars of other cool shit all free and discounts of 20-30% from most sites in our niche. 
Like I said, you will have to do some work but it isn't that hard as long as you can use the net and copy and paste shit!! You can start your own site or there is even a link here that will do it for you. It's all how you want to do it. Build up an email list as BIG as you can and go. It's VERY VERY simple!!! Like I said, it's not a get rich quick thing but if you get things set up, it will work for you while you are working your real job,sleeping or fishing. The net runs 24/7/365 and as long as you get traffic, you can make sales. The cool thing is you don't have to carry inventory or actually process sales.. If anyone is confused or has any questions, feel free to email or pm me.. I will add a few links for you to check out.
Claim Your Free Website

Surveys For Money - Legit Ways To Make Cash Online

Free Monthly Websites

Get Cash For Surveys

Work From No Home

This isn't for everyone so if not, no biggie... These are my links and will get something if you go to them. If you're not interested, don't bother clicking. Thanks!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

A few more for those interested....I will say it again. Anyone that thinks this is some kind of get rich thing, you are in for a rude awakening. If you have a few hours or MORE a day to work online though, it will supplement your income and could very well make you a full time income. Just takes time and effort. And a little creativity...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Screw95


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Official One Week Marketing Training Center from PotPieGirl | One Week Marketing


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

One more. This is for those interested in having a blog.. John Chow is the king of blogging... Blogging With John Chow


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Few other things you can do is get into drop shipping. Open an online store and sell other peoples products. Start a survival,hunting,fishing,tactical or whatever type store ya want. You set up the site and have the company send it to them when you get an order. That way, you don't have to pay for inventory ahead of time. Most of the stores you see online are dropshippers. Unless they manufacture their own products anyway.. I am in the process of putting one together now.

Here are a few links that might help you get started..

Make Money Drop Shipping | Drop Ship Dynasty

How To Start a Drop Shipping / eCommerce Store ? Drop Ship Lifestyle

Hope these might help someone. I do some of all of them and my fiance sticks with surveys usually. She will get an email uaually when she has one to do. Seem slike we are always getting trial and sample packs inthe mail. Dog food,shampoo,cereal,toothpaste and all kinds of other shit almost every time we go to the mailbox. I like the marketing aspect personally so I don't do too many surveys. I stick with the affiliate marketing mostly. Usually tangable goods but sometime ebooks and stuff like the links I posted. I actually made some money from the links I posted last night. Not much but enough for some gas and beer/whiskey..

So there IS money to be made if you have the creativity and TIME to spend a few hours a day online. I like it so it doesn't seem like work to me. A lot of you might think it is a pain in the ass and not want to do it. But if you can make a few hundred a week or more, you might change your mind a little..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone else have any other ideas for making extra money online? Or not online for that matter.. Seems like I always have a few irons in the pot.


----------



## cmbt engr RET (Jan 14, 2013)

With the ability to do a little internet research, turn a screwdriver and some basic soldering skills I have been supplementing my income fixing and selling LCD's LED's and plasma flat panel tv's. I got into it because I came across a 65" plasma sitting on the side of the road. $1800 tv originally, $175 in parts and adding a fan to better cool the part that failed and I've been watching it for three years. Most fixes do not cost that much and I've repaired some for nothing by salvaging components from other electronics. 
I prefer to fix that which has been discarded than to buy new. From household appliances to outdoor equipment everything gets thrown away and having the skills to fix them has saved me a lot of money and allows me to make a few bucks on the side.

Never climbed into a dumpster but I'm not above stopping to pick something up on garbage day.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

cmbt engr RET said:


> With the ability to do a little internet research, turn a screwdriver and some basic soldering skills I have been supplementing my income fixing and selling LCD's LED's and plasma flat panel tv's. I got into it because I came across a 65" plasma sitting on the side of the road. $1800 tv originally, $175 in parts and adding a fan to better cool the part that failed and I've been watching it for three years. Most fixes do not cost that much and I've repaired some for nothing by salvaging components from other electronics.
> I prefer to fix that which has been discarded than to buy new. From household appliances to outdoor equipment everything gets thrown away and having the skills to fix them has saved me a lot of money and allows me to make a few bucks on the side.
> 
> Never climbed into a dumpster but I'm not above stopping to pick something up on garbage day.


I have a cousin that was given a "broken" big scree television from a guy he knows that owns a sports bar outside Tampa. He put like $30 into some part and it works like brand new. he said it was a few thousand dollar television. Not bad if ya ask me. I made a table form some OLD wood here at the ranch not long ago. It was nothin fancy but the wood itself was amazing. A friend was over with his dad and his dad seen it and offered to buy it. He paid $300 for it it it didn't take but a few hours to make. The lumber was free. So it ended up working out pretty good. I might even start making a few more things to sell. If I get the time.


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for the kindle information ...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Great thread thanks!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I like the idea of writing an ebook as well.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Writing the Kindle books seems pretty interesting and could potentially add a couple of hundred bucks a month to ones income.

Something I have done in the past with one of my hobbies to make a little money on the side, is aquaculture. Im into Saltwater aquariums and corals. For a couple of years I had about 2300 gallons of saltwater rack systems I built and grew coral frags and colonies in putting my spare bedroom in my apartment to good use. Used to pull about a grand a month from it. I was supplying three specialty fish stores in the Seattle- Tacoma area with most of their live stock as far as corals went. I also turned a lot of "Base Rock" into "Live Rock" using 2 x 300 gallon Rubbermaid poly tanks (cattle troughs). The base rock cost me about 2 bucks a pound and I was able to sell it about 6 months later as live rock at about 8-10 bucks a pound. I was able to move about 300 lbs of live rock every 6 months or so. Its not for everyone but if your in a area where there is a demand for high end Saltwater corals and live rock, it can be pretty profitable. It can be a little work but since salt water aquariums were a hobby for me it was more a labor of love than work. I used internet forums to advertise and was able to reach a lot of interested folks locally looking to buy and was able to schedule times for folks to stop by on the week ends or after work, to look my goods over and pick out what they want. Since it wasn't a business per se, I had to keep a lot of cash on hand and deal in cash only with customers. The stores I supplied paid in cash or on a commission basis based off what was sold to their customers. For me this worked out pretty good and allowed me to work at it at my own pace. But done right, it can prove to be quiet profitable at the hobby level. Sometimes you have to think outside the box!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I am already looking at the kindle book. I've written about 15 pages so far, in terms of kindle pages its nearer to 25. Slow progress but I don't mind!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I am in process of writing for Kindle.

And, over the past 15 years, I have had my own consulting firm where I edit and format doctoral dissertations for graduating Ph.D., Ed.D., or D.Min., students. I get roughly $1000 per paper plus fees for printing, etc. Just realize before one jumps into editing and formatting for that level of academia that one must be prepared themselves with impeccable credibility and ability. It is rather easy work if one has the background in grammar and word processing software (and for the work I do, that includes, English, Latin, Greek, Hebrew, and German). I've turned in excess of $100K doing the work and have since brought my daughter-in-law into the business and she turned 85K just this year! Of course, she is a stay-at-home mom with a master's degree, but it is a good income!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been thinking of starting a money finding business. People work for my business and when the find some laying around, or in a buried tin can, they send it to me and I give them a 10% cut.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I just wanted to thak the ones that went to the links I provided. I was able to make a few hundred fromt he ones that checked them out and used them. It's not goin to make me rich but it helps out. Maybe you can use them like I did!! If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask....


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have another one if you like to post videos on Youtube.. get paid to post videos. Make Money Online in 2014


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

One more for today. This guy is the real deal.. Income With Jamie


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey, it's my thread, so where's my cut?


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been looking into do this as well. Here are 2 awesome resources on building supplemental income sites:
Niche Pursuits | Find Business Ideas, Niche Websites, and Much More!
Getting Started with Smart Passive Income


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pastornator said:


> I am in process of writing for Kindle.
> 
> And, over the past 15 years, I have had my own consulting firm where I edit and format doctoral dissertations for graduating Ph.D., Ed.D., or D.Min., students. I get roughly $1000 per paper plus fees for printing, etc. Just realize before one jumps into editing and formatting for that level of academia that one must be prepared themselves with impeccable credibility and ability. It is rather easy work if one has the background in grammar and word processing software (and for the work I do, that includes, English, Latin, Greek, Hebrew, and German). I've turned in excess of $100K doing the work and have since brought my daughter-in-law into the business and she turned 85K just this year! Of course, she is a stay-at-home mom with a master's degree, but it is a good income!


Let us know when your kindle is finished. I would be interested.

Thanks for the explanation above. It clears some questions I had about you. I understand a little more. ::clapping::


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

I have added my three books on Kindle. Thanks. One is a Children's book for Christmas, one a tongue cheek for all ages, and one a crime story. More are coming.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome, Kanman! Good luck!


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Indie!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris said:


> I have been looking into do this as well. Here are 2 awesome resources on building supplemental income sites:
> Niche Pursuits | Find Business Ideas, Niche Websites, and Much More!
> Getting Started with Smart Passive Income


Easier than this is to buy dividend stocks using an on line broker. Commissions are less than $10 per purchase. Have the broker deposit the dividend in your checking account (This is free.)


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Let us know when your kindle is finished. I would be interested.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation above. It clears some questions I had about you. I understand a little more. ::clapping::


I am a post-graduate grad of Southern Seminary and have academic credits at a number of other colleges, universities and tech schools. Also, an ordained pastor with a missionary worldview, i.e., I am willing to work to support my own efforts while I start new or revive existing congregations that need someone with training and expertise but who could never afford that on what they can offer in a salary package. Tough, but rewarding work!

About the Kindle stuff, I'm just starting to play around with prepper fiction with a Christian worldview that doesn't appear to be of a Christian worldview. I'm not writing "religious" work, plenty of that out there, but rather something that furthers the ideals that I believe God would have us see from the Scriptures, that He prospers those who have faith in Him and work the land in that faith, that He tends to see cities as dens of sin (albeit we do not "avoid" the people of cities, for that would be bigoted), and that prepping is a way of life toward sustainable community not just the next "shoot-em-up thriller written from a military perspective (good books, but they are all starting to read the same).


----------

